
Ask HN: Are the submissions for jobs with no discuss section ads? - brucemoose
Started seeing these submissions with no comments section. Are they ads?
======
gus_massa
Yes. From the FAQ
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> _The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear
> on the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
> comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should
> be on the front page at a time._

